
Using Microsoft 365 app passwords for persistent access to a compromised account - based2
https://github.com/rgeoghan/app-password-persistence/blob/master/README.md
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ihwghq/a_novel_way_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ihwghq/a_novel_way_to_get_persistent_access_to/)

